# Phantom Warrior claim



## sonrider657 (Mar 8, 2010)

Phantom Products claims in their ad in Army Aviation magazine that their Phantom Warrior lights are the only "tactical" lights on the market. Anyone buy that? What feature(s) would lead them to make such a bold statement (they do not give any rationale in their ad).


----------



## pwatcher (Mar 8, 2010)

I have over 80 flashlights, and recently got a Phantom Warrior to check out. Nothing else I have has all of its features, particular a white light that has the IR filtered out of it in order to show up less on NV gear. So I think their ad is correct IF you agree with their definition of "tactical"!


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 8, 2010)

Most of the guys in the sand box had SF weapon lights, but I did see one Phantom weapon mounted light...so, it must be worth something on the "tctical side"...and their web-site has some good shot's explaing how "their" white light, doesn't flood out NVG's like regualr lights do.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Mar 8, 2010)

sonrider657 said:


> Phantom Products claims in their ad in Army Aviation magazine that their Phantom Warrior lights are the only "tactical" lights on the market.



And Sylvania says of their Silverstar Ultras:


> _From the Sylvania site_
> The brightest and whitest light. Up to 50% brighter, up to 40% more downroad visibility and up to 50% more sideroad visibility.



We don't believe them, either.


----------



## PhantomWarriorTLS (Jun 30, 2010)

Up front: I am Phantom Products, and you asked a great question. People who are trying to sell to the military use "tactical" for everything and think that will give them some credibility and therefore sales. But that made me think...how can vehicles and knives and pens and toilet paper ALL be tactical?  
What does tactical actually mean? I think a lot of people use it interchangeably with covert, but that is inaccurate. So here is the definition of tactical: Characterized by adroitness, ingenuity, or skill-or- Able to morph for different situations.
The Phantom Warrior TLS (the new flashlight referenced in the ad) IS tactical because it lets a Soldier morph through a variety of situations as the battlefield changes...low signature NVG secure white light, dimmed down for map reading, slightly brighter for walking, infrared for goggles up room clearing, super bright for interrogations or pre/post flight inspections, infrared flashing for signaling help covertly, and ANVIS green for in flight usage or night formation drops....all switchable in seconds, no filters for FOD, and all on one flashlight. You can morph and change your light as the battlefield changes...therefore it is *tactical*. And the fact that the light runs on easy to find/inexpensive AA batteries keeps that Soldier functioning on the battlefield at night.
No one else makes a flashlight that has all of these features (and ones I did not mention) in one unit...no one else's light has the approval from Army Aviation and SOSI (Navy/USMC)...add to that we are priced under 100.00 and American Made...that last bit does not add to the tactical part but is just an FYI...
So, when I made the advertisement with that claim, that is how I came to it. Next time I run it, I will try to explain it a bit more so thanks for the question...please feel free to email me if you need any more information! 
Victoria


----------



## DM51 (Jul 1, 2010)

PhantomWarriorTLS said:


> Up front: I am Phantom Products


Welcome to CPF. 

Please note that you will need to read the Advertising Policies for CPF & CPFMP before you make any further posts that could be construed as promotional or advertising.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 1, 2010)

:welcome:... nice to see you on board!! If you guys do make an effort to sell to the consumer market segment (on the CPF marketplace), count me in for one or two.

Kudos and thanks for supporting our troops with great gear.

:thumbsup:


----------



## PhantomWarriorTLS (Jul 5, 2010)

DM51 said:


> Welcome to CPF.
> 
> Please note that you will need to read the Advertising Policies for CPF & CPFMP before you make any further posts that could be construed as promotional or advertising.




Thanks--I saw it and I just wanted to respond and clarify, not advertise


----------



## PhantomWarriorTLS (Jul 5, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> :welcome:... nice to see you on board!! If you guys do make an effort to sell to the consumer market segment (on the CPF marketplace), count me in for one or two.
> 
> Kudos and thanks for supporting our troops with great gear.
> 
> :thumbsup:



Sir: Great videos--you are very thorough and give a great breakdown...you clearly love flashlights!  We actually are completing some non military versions and I will update you when they are ready 
Victoria


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 10, 2010)

oh, wow - cool.

I was just outbid on one of your Phantom Hawk lights from a military auction tonight by $2. Truth be told, it's not quite ideal for my needs; I don't use NVGs much. 

What I would find perfect and I bet a lot of folks around here would love is a red/white Phantom Hawk. Negligible NVG signature isn't so much of a problem in civilian-land, so a nice even tint may be even cheaper still than you're used to, and they tend to be very well appreciated.

I have never pre-ordered a flashlight before, but my hypothetical red/white Phantom Hawk would be the one to get me to.


*Edited to add the following question:* Do your lights work on rechargeable Ni-MH batteries at 1.2 volts and Energizer lithiums at 1.7 each?
*Edited to add the following answer:* Runs on Ni-MH by the manual, and others have used lithiums. Also, it occurs to me that the red/white light would be great for astronomy use.


----------

